# not shifting to 3rd gear?



## audipat2345 (May 9, 2011)

so im interested in buying this 2000 max se for 2k, owner says the transmission has been acting very strange, he says sometimes it shifts to second rough and sometimes its smooth and normal but i wont shift past second gear? from what i have read it cand be as simple as a solenoid or a complete transmission? anyone else have a similar fault they have come across? i havnt looked at the car so when i do i can check simple things like fluid level and condition and such


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would assume the worst, meaning transmission overhaul or replacement, when purchasing this vehicle. It can't be said for sure what the problem is without some testing and, most likely, some disassembly. It should be checked for engine and transmission trouble codes. The symptom chart for no D2-D3 shift includes checking the following: throttle position sensor, removal of trans pan and checking for debris in fluid and in bottom of pan, removal of trans valve body and check/inspect shift valve "B"/shift solenoid valve "B"/pilot hole/pilot filter, disassemble trans and inspect servo piston assy./high clutch assy./oil pump assy., and checking the transmission control module (TCM).


----------



## audipat2345 (May 9, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> I would assume the worst, meaning transmission overhaul or replacement, when purchasing this vehicle. It can't be said for sure what the problem is without some testing and, most likely, some disassembly. It should be checked for engine and transmission trouble codes. The symptom chart for no D2-D3 shift includes checking the following: throttle position sensor, removal of trans pan and checking for debris in fluid and in bottom of pan, removal of trans valve body and check/inspect shift valve "B"/shift solenoid valve "B"/pilot hole/pilot filter, disassemble trans and inspect servo piston assy./high clutch assy./oil pump assy., and checking the transmission control module (TCM).


yeah i do realize more diag is needed to exactly pinpoint what is the cause, from what ive seen is that there is much more solenoids, TCM's and valve bodies failing compared to transmissions needing replacement, will there be any codes present if there was a solenoid failure or a TCM failure?


----------

